# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  American bullfrog

## osmbr

hi, 

i have some questions about the american bullfrog.

are these guys fast growers??

mine seems to like being on the land more than the water? 

could i keep an albino american bullfrog with a WC normal bullfrog?

i caught this guy in a pond with about a million other frogs and tads in it he isnt big i went for the smallest one within reach about 2" s/v length. he was pretty skinny i think too much competition in the pond wth ann the other bigger frogs. now that i ahve him he is gobbling up dubias and crickets like nothing i have him in a 40 gal breeder for now when bigger he will be in the 75 gallon i have for him. thanks in advance for any answers

----------


## John Clare

Welcome to the forum.  Here we go:




> are these guys fast growers??


Their tadpoles can take a long time to reach froglet stage, but once there, yes they are fast growers.




> mine seems to like being on the land more than the water?


Perfectly normal.  Usually only adults hang out for long periods in water.




> could i keep an albino american bullfrog with a WC normal bullfrog


Yes, provided they are similar sizes, otherwise one might eat the other.  Keep in mind also that the albino is probably captive bred and may not have any parasites - as a result, it can pick up anything the wild caught frog is carrying.

----------


## osmbr

ok thanks alot for the answers.

what kind of growth rate should i expect out of this guy or girl ill post pics later tonight. 

and is there anyway i can treat this frog for parasites chytrid??(Spelling) ??

does anyone know were to get that stuff at if possible?

i have him/her on coco fiber and some sphagnum moss is that ok?

i have a huge water bowl in the enclosure right now with a filter in it is that ok?

when he gets a lil bigger ill do a land water tank

----------


## Jace

I would love to see any pics of your frogs and your setups as I have an American Bullfrog tadpole who, so far, just has his back legs.  I'm hoping he takes his time as I have nothing bigger than a 10 gallon or the bathtub for him once he full morphs!!  Best of luck to you.

----------


## Paul Rust

> I would love to see any pics of your frogs and your setups as I have an American Bullfrog tadpole who, so far, just has his back legs. I'm hoping he takes his time as I have nothing bigger than a 10 gallon or the bathtub for him once he full morphs!! Best of luck to you.


 *I suppose you think I'm going to bring you a swimming pool too for your Bullfrog when I meet you at Microcosm huh?*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> ok thanks alot for the answers.
> 
> what kind of growth rate should i expect out of this guy or girl ill post pics later tonight. 
> 
> and is there anyway i can treat this frog for parasites chytrid??(Spelling) ??
> 
> does anyone know were to get that stuff at if possible?
> 
> i have him/her on coco fiber and some sphagnum moss is that ok?
> ...


Parasites yes.  You can treat with panacure, either orally or by putting a solution on the skin.  Chytrid is a bit harder.  I am not sure what anti-fungal you would use, but bullfrogs are highly resistant to Chytrid, just dont put any other frog species in with him.

Growth rate depends on how much you feed him.  Expecting him to double in size within a year (or even faster) is not unreasonable.  

Coco-fiber with sphagnum is perfect.  Lots of live plants would be good.  What I have found works really well is to set up a land-water tank with one of those Turtle Logs as the divider.  You can put a pump in the bottom of the log hidden from the frog and pump water up to a filter.  Duckweed is a really nice plant to have in the aquatic section.  Parasite free duckweed can be obtained here Aquatics & Marginals: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply

Any other aquatic or marginal plants you put in there will make for a happy frog.

----------


## Jace

> *I suppose you think I'm going to bring you a swimming pool too for your Bullfrog when I meet you at Microcosm huh?*


*Well, I was just going to buy him one, but, hey, if you're offering!!  Lol.  I have an outdoor enclosure planned for next year if Poe succeeds in morphing, but I'm not starting anything until I know for sure he will get past his current issues.  Kind of depressing to know my frog is going to get a swimming pool before me though....*

----------


## Paul Rust

> Parasites yes. You can treat with panacure, either orally or by putting a solution on the skin. Chytrid is a bit harder. I am not sure what anti-fungal you would use, but bullfrogs are highly resistant to Chytrid, just dont put any other frog species in with him.
> .


*This is good. Go with the oral treatment by dusting the food or with the liquid if you can because Panacur doesn't absorb through the skin very well.* 
*Look through this* *http://www.frogforum.net/care-articl...first-aid.html*

*Especially don't mix Bullfrogs with Pacific Chorus Frogs. Not only can the Bullfrog eat them when it gets bigger, Pacific Chorus Frogs are immune to Chytrid and can carry it to other populations.*

----------


## osmbr

@jo-anna
i will post some pics tonight its kinda bare right now i just set it up on sunday morning but ill post pics. good luck with the tad im going to lfs today to see if they have any. 

@iratus
thanks for the info what is the one i can put on his/her skin and panocur sounds hard to give him orally. thanks

----------


## osmbr

@paul

thanks for the quick info i really want the best for this frog i felt bad he was the smallest skinniest frog in the pond haha now he will have a meal every night he seems to like dubias alot he went after them faster than the crickets

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> @jo-anna
> i will post some pics tonight its kinda bare right now i just set it up on sunday morning but ill post pics. good luck with the tad im going to lfs today to see if they have any. 
> 
> @iratus
> thanks for the info what is the one i can put on his/her skin and panocur sounds hard to give him orally. thanks



Oral administration is really easy actually.  Panacure comes in a powdered form that you can dissolve in water and use an eye dropper in the mouth, or you can just dust food with it (I had forgotten about that route for administration)

----------


## osmbr

i was trying to find some online i cant seem to find it for frogs does anyone have a link so that i can order it. it would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> i was trying to find some online i cant seem to find it for frogs does anyone have a link so that i can order it. it would be greatly appreciated


It is a dog dewormer that is used off label for amphibians.  You should be able to get it at 1800 petmeds.

----------


## osmbr

ohh ok. ill take a lokk thanks everyone for the advice. how am i supposed to use it for my bull frog??

----------


## Kurt

Treating for chytrid proactively, can be done using a terbinafine hydrochloride solution in which the frog is bathed daily for ten minutes over a period of ten days. To make the solution add 1 ml terbinafine hydrochloride cream per 200 ml of distilled water. Set the solution up twenty four hours ahead of time to allow the cream to dissolve in the water. Terbinafine hydrochloride cream can be found under the brand name Lamisil.

As for treating for parasites, my vet has stated dusting crickets with meds is not a good idea, because he feels that by doing so you are underdosing and producing drug resistant parasites. Fenbendazole and metronidazole should be given orally to kill worms and protozoa, respectively.

----------


## osmbr

@Kurt

that is good information to know. thanks soo ill try the lamisil is it the stuff for athletes foot? ill try that can i use the same bath for the 10 days. or should i make a new batch every night.

----------


## Kurt

I only make a new batch when the frog has tracked a lot of debris into the solution. Yes, Lamisil is the athelete's foot cream, but I prefer to buy the store brand, as it is cheaper and is the exact same thing.

----------


## Paul Rust

> .
> 
> As for treating for parasites, my vet has stated dusting crickets with meds is not a good idea, because he feels that by doing so you are underdosing and producing drug resistant parasites. Fenbendazole and metronidazole should be given orally to kill worms and protozoa, respectively.


 *Kurt,* 
*Could you please have your friend submit some kind of data that shows there are resistant parasites in amphibians from treating with Panacur using the 3 day dusting method? This gets thrown around quite carelesly and I haven't been able to find any instances in amphibians, just people talking. I would love to get this settled one way or another. My personal experience leads me to believe it probably hasn't happenned, I can elaborate later if needed. Thanks*

----------

